# JULY 2018 TRACTOR OF THE MONTH POLL BEGINS NOW !!!!!!



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

It's that time again! We had a real nice voter turn out last month, and it is great to see the membership participation and interest growing as we head into *July 2018!* So lets have another Tractor Lover turnout, and have your voice heard by voting for your favorite tractor out of this months three (3) nominees for *July 2018 Tractor of the Month!*
Have a look at the pictures accompanying the poll and take a moment to cast your vote! To assist you in making that decision, follow the attached links to the selected members entries in the Tractor Registry here at Tractorforum.com. Show your fellow Tractor enthusiasts that you enjoy tractors as much as they do!! Maybe the thrill of the contest will encourage you to enter your own tractor into the registry, if you haven't already, or update the photos and the information that you currently have there! It's great to have a bit of a story to accompany the photo of your tractor!
Here, in no particular order, are the _*July 2018 Tractor of the Month*_ nominees! Enjoy!!

Contestant #1
*magwa999* and his Ford 8N












Contestant # 2

*DonCam* and his 1956 860











Contestant #3

*Desert Dave *and his 1940 9N











Please show your support for your fellow Tractor Lover and cast a vote for your favorite from the Nominees presented to you today..................Thank you From the Staff and Tractor Lovers Everywhere.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

off to a good start


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Voted... wasn't easy to pick one from those beauties.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Inviting our newest members to vote!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Let your tractor spirit guide you to vote


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Voted, yeesh that was a tough one, they are all superb looking machines in their own right!


----------



## camoboat1020 (Apr 8, 2018)

Contestant 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum camoboat! You gotta click it sir, to be counted!


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Voted.

Tough choices this month,3 nice looking tractors.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally got my vote in. Great comparable group. Restored vintage iron. They all look great and it was tough


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I voted...….HAVE YOU???


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

.......bump


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Come on all you new members! Pull up to the top of the page and click on the tractor that you think should win the tractor of the month for July 2018. Thank you to all whom have already voted! We appreciate your continued support. Make July's winner grand! Thank you!*


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Take a moment and head up to the top of this page and click on one of our three candidates for this months winner!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow tough crowd


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Or lazy!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, one thing for sure..... This one is going to be close!


----------



## camoboat1020 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks Hoodoo valley. I hope my vote got counted. I went with no. 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Camo, if you look after each selection, you'll see "XX votes" ........ Take for example Desert Dave, above, it shows "4 votes" and if you click "4 votes" you'll see all those who voted for Desert Dave.


----------

